# Long over due tank update of tank build w/pics



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just wanted to give some of you guys an update on my 110 gallon tank/stand build. i wanted to go over some of the things i have changed and how everything is holding up.

first the stand, the stand has been rock solid and has not givin me any problems yet and has settled in just fine. im surpised i havent heard it pop or make any noises since it has been built even with the crazy weather we have been having up here in washington.

the canopy has held up great too, no worping of the wood and i actually dont ever have to take it off to do any maintence. im loving the doors on it and will never go back to a flip up lid again.

the DIY background has been holding in just fine, the only pain in the butt about it, is that when catching fish is that they will hide in the intake holes and i have to wait until they come back out other then that the background is looking better then ever now that its growing green algae all over it to give it that natural look.

the tank, i love this tank mainly because its so tall and is beautiful to see in person because of its viewing room. some people told me that its a drag to have such a tall tank but i disagree, it really isnt that hard to clean or wipe algae off of the glass. the only down fall to it as it limits you still to what you can put in the tank for long term.

now the fish, i wanted to do a lake tang tank for sometime now because i fell in love with my alpha male front. i use to have mixed fish in there but i knew it wasnt right and for long term it wouldnt work to mix the species. i took out all of my other cichlids and ordered all new babies some time ago now and now the only non tang fish in the tank is my sail fin spotted pleco.

here is the stocking list:

5 Burundi frontosa 
2 Altolamprologus compressiceps 
3 Neolamprologus brichardi 
2 Neolamprologus leleupi
2 Neolamprologus tetracanthus 
1 sail fin spotted pleco

all are doing great, but this is only a temp setup because i will be moving them into my 240 gallon tank that i just bought. but thats a different story since it will be going in my wall of my theater room.

i also updated my tank with plants and bog wood, i love the look of bog wood and *** noticed it is easier for my big front to hide in then stacking rocks.

the plant list

* java moss
* anubias (not sure which type)
* amazon sword
* moss rocks

the fish dont even touch the plants which im very surprised but im sure time will tell.
i also think that my filtration has been a big part in the success in the tank and plants as well.
i am currently running 2 hob ac70's which are so quite compared to my old hob bio wheels along
with 2 rena xp2 canisters. these filters do a great job in keeping my tank crystal clear!

i hope to give you guys an update soon on how the tank is going and will let you know when i start the 240 build for my fronts to move into in the next month or two. i hope you guys enjoy and im sorry about the pics, we have a really old camera that doesnt take the best pictures. any comments or questions feel free to ask away guys!


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Nicely done, I like it a lot.. Looks very natural... Do you have a hard time keep the bottom clean?


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cromak said:


> Nicely done, I like it a lot.. Looks very natural... Do you have a hard time keep the bottom clean?


Thank you Cromak :thumb:

actually its quite easy to clean the sand. i have a sump pump that i use to clean and fill my tank. i have intake and outake tubes running behind the tank so when i want to drain it and suck up the fish poo off of the sand i attatch a siphon tube onto the the hose of my pump and if i lift the tube a couple inches above the sand it sucks it right up i dont even need to move the wood much as its got enough power to suck up the collected poo under my dead spots.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

WoW. Great set-up...

Isn't it a bit under-stocked???


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks beautiful, but I'll be interested to see how they get along long term. Stranger things have been done though. Frank Mueller did something very similar in a 240 with fronts, helianthus (I believe), comps, and leleupi, and julies. I think a lot is going to depend on whether some of your pairs turn out to be breding pairs. Tetracanthus breeders could be a bit disrputive, to say the least.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

bft3278 said:


> Cromak said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done, I like it a lot.. Looks very natural... Do you have a hard time keep the bottom clean?
> ...


I guess what I meant was, do you get a lot of build up prior to having to clean it or is your circulation enough that when you do go ahead and clean it, there's not much? I'm curious because I can't seem to figure out my deadspot issues :lol: although i did order another 1650 pump, so that may be my answer..


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nicely done. The tank looks great and the plants also seem to be doing well. With such a tall tank, what type of lighting are you using?


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

prov356 said:


> Looks beautiful, but I'll be interested to see how they get along long term. Stranger things have been done though. Frank Mueller did something very similar in a 240 with fronts, helianthus (I believe), comps, and leleupi, and julies. I think a lot is going to depend on whether some of your pairs turn out to be breding pairs. Tetracanthus breeders could be a bit disrputive, to say the least.


Tim - thank you and i too share the same concerns as you do. *** done alot of research on all of the fish and alot of it is 50/50. i have a very good lfs in my area that is a mom and pop shop and been in the business for over 30 yrs. there staff has been when them around 10yrs plus, they will always tell me what they think and wont just sell me a fish just to sell me one. there is one guy who i always deal with and always tells me straight up and is pretty honest. time will tell i just hope things go well until they go to the 240.


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cromak said:


> bft3278 said:
> 
> 
> > Cromak said:
> ...


cromak - yes there is alot of dead spots in my tank, *** always had dead spot in all my tanks. i had a powerhead in my 55 gallon for sometime and it did an ok job of blowing around the spots but it also blew around the sand too. only way around it is just to key on those spots when cleaning.

deeda- im using a marineland led light. the plants i have to require much light and seems to be doing the job. i also put ferts in for the plants as well.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice & I really like the look of your tank with the plants :thumb:


----------



## Sin in Style2 (Feb 6, 2004)

Wanted to comment on your previous thread about the handles. There is a way you can make it easy to use the doors and not have true handles. you can run a router on the edge of the door to because out a small lip to slide your fingers into like a hidden handle. would keep with the simple clean look you have and function as well as a handle.

anyway great job love the look. congrats on a nice piece . how about some pics on that 240g you spoke of


----------



## tyhoward08 (Apr 23, 2006)

bft3278 - Just read through your other thread and I love your tank. Very well done. I've been debating whether to do a 90 or 110 for my next tank and your thread is definitely making me favor the idea of a 110.

With such a deep tank, how high did you build the stand?


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I also looked at your other thread that featured the entire build. How did you make your background to have that algea growth look on it? looks great.


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

sin in style2 - i ordered the doors and was pretty upset when i got them because they didnt have the finger grooves on them, i ordered them to have them but they forgot. i didnt complain to much because i got a great deal on them. i guess when i get around to it i will just do it myself. and thank you for the kind words, *** worked really hard on this and am liking the "real" plants over the fake ones. lol the 240 is coming, i am going to flush mount it in the wall soon and build 8' bar ledge in front of it so me and the fellas can drink beers and just get drunk and zone out the wifes 

sweety - thank you :thumb:

tyhoward08 - i bought a 90 off of a friend before i started this project and i thought about a 110 for a very long time. i built the stand for the 90 and then realized that i wanted it tall and to be able to view it from anywhere in my living room so i sold the 90 for 200.00 and bought my 110 brand new for 450.00. i love the 110, but its more of a short term/grow out tank. *** read that alot of people say 110's are pointless when it comes to cichlids and i disagree when they say that they wont use the upper portion of the tank. i had mbuna cichlids and happs in it before i made the switch to lake tang and they swam all over the place. but that is just my opinion or .02
i say if your gonna do a a 4' tank you mite as well do a 110. as far as the hieght of the stand it is 36" tall and the canopy is 14" tall, so overall my tank/stand is over 6' tall.

chunkanese - im not quite sure what you mean but its real algae. it took about 8 weeks for it to start covering the background. i also put java moss in all the cracks along with plants so it looks like they are growing through the rocks. waiting for the java moss to really take off!


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

=D>


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Read both threads...the tank looks great. Nice job.

Will have to search around and see if that 240 is up and running yet...


----------

